# Ask a nurse -LHRH pulsatile pump



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

I am wearing a pulsatile pump attached to my stomach. This pumps LHRH in to my body and this is supposed to stimulate the pituitary gland to release its hormones . 
I have also been taking Menotrophin for 1 week (once a day). 
I am waiting for the folicles to grow to at least 18mm. 

What is the next step?
Is it likely to be that I then take Clomiphene?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you still have no joy with follicular growth, they may suggest a break and then maybe a higher dose on the pump. I must admit my knowledge of the pump is low as it's not used very often.
Sarah


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Sarah. It seems like everyone is a bit confused about the pump. 

I think you're right, but it looks like they're growing now. (they were 10mm last time compared to 6mm two weeks ago).

If they do grow to 18mm - then do I need to take clomiphene or would they see if I ovulate naturally first?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Once the follicles had gone beyond 14mm, they may ask you to do opk's or may wait till follicle 18mm then give hcg injection to make you ovulate.

Sarah


----------

